# مطلوب معلومات عن switched mode power supply



## alaaroi1 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي من يملك معلومات مختصرة ومفيدة عن Switched mode power supply
ولكن لا تكن معلومات عامة وكثيفة ...المهم تكون مختصرة ومفيدة ولو كلمتين ! :77: 
لأن المعلومات باللغة العربية قليلة جدا عن هذا الموضوع وتكاد تكون معدومة 
ولذلك يا ريت تكون معلومات ولو قليلة ولكن باللغة العربية وان كان لابد فبالانجليزية


----------



## bioeng_amro (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ال SMPS هي power supply عاديه ولكن الفرق بينها وبين النوع العادي والمسمى linear mode power supply 

انها تعطي كفائه عاليه (( التيار لا يستنفذ فيها )) يعني تقريبا (( الداخل = الخارج )) 

input = output 

ال power supply العاديه لمن يمر فيها التيار يستهلك جزء منه داخل البور نفسها (( لمرور التيار في المقاومات )) يعني ال output تقريبا بكون اقل من ال input 

وهذا اللي قدرت اوصلو بالعربي 

وشوف الرابط هذا 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched-mode_power_supply


----------



## العيون الدامعة (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

